# Queen Bed Lift Problems



## True Islander (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a 2008 31rqs and I put gas struts on the queen bed to make it easier to access. I have tried them in a couple of different positions and they still don't help a whole lot. I first put on a set of 80lbs ones and they would barely lift just the mattress and then Iput on hte 4" memory foam topper and it was no help. next it tried 120's and they are a bit better but not like they should be.

Does anyone have pictures of where they installed them on a 31rqs. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Here is a couple of pics from my 29bhs, they may help. I have 40 lb-ers and they worked with the stock matress but since I put a new matress on it, its a little weak. I could use the 80's. What you cant see is my trial and error on the top piece of wood. I drilled about 5 holes to get it to work correctly. Then used a ruler to do the other side perfectly. I still have to pull to lift and put a litttle shoulder on it to keep the bed up ( need the 80"s to hold it up ) but it will stay up with not much effort. Hope this helps.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I know this is an old post and I was wondering of anyone had done mods to the front queen bed. The previous owners of my 23rs took off the front panel and covered it with an upholstery fabric, glued or sealed at the top and velcro spots at the bottom. It creates easy access to under the bed for clothes. No need to lift the mattress. We could shove several duffel bags under there. I measured and found cloth boxes that would be the right size to fit between the studs. I think we will use it for clothes. I'll try to take some pictures next time we go to my folks.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

OK I have a few pictures from some video I took. I just don't know how to get them on here. I think I got it now. We'll see if it works






. Anyway It looks like a bed skirt






-skirt.

I guess I need some practice on this adding stuff. I'll get the hang of it soon I hope. Anyway you can get the idea.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Patty said:


> OK I have a few pictures from some video I took. I just don't know how to get them on here. I think I got it now. We'll see if it works
> View attachment 575
> . Anyway It looks like a bed skirt
> View attachment 577
> ...


I was wondering , don't things come up and go all over when going down the road?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I was wondering , don't things come up and go all over when going down the road?


I have never had a problem with the bed lifting while going down the road. Mine doesn't actually lift the bed per-say, but hold the weight of the bed when it is opened.

To the OP, if you look in my photo gallery (starting here) you can see how I mounted mine. It holds the weight of the mattress and topper.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> I was wondering , don't things come up and go all over when going down the road?


I have never had a problem with the bed lifting while going down the road. Mine doesn't actually lift the bed per-say, but hold the weight of the bed when it is opened.

To the OP, if you look in my photo gallery (starting here) you can see how I mounted mine. It holds the weight of the mattress and topper.
[/quote]

woops, I meant, don't things come OUT from behind the curtain?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We have the lift as well, but I built mine the other way around....The base is anchored to the back of the "box", and the lift portion is to the front, or the foot of the bed. We have 80 lb struts, and they lift the bed/platform and comforter with no problem.


----------



## dennis (Jan 11, 2009)

hate to hijack this thread but i wanted to do this mod and am wondering where you guys picked up the gas struts? thinking about getting the 80# ones.

thanks,
Dennis


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Actually, thanks for hi-jacking this! Been meaning to do this myself. I just ordered what I needed from Future Sales RV out of Elkhart, IN.

Here's what I ordered....


```
<br />
Order Details 			Qty 	Unit Price 	Total Price <br />
90 degree brackets (FS-SB-180) 	2 	$0.90 		$1.80 <br />
Flat Brackets (FS-SB-120) 	2 	$0.90 		$1.80 <br />
Gas Struts (ML 16-60) 		2 	$13.45 	        $26.90 <br />
					Total Discount -$0.00 <br />
					Sales Tax Cost: $0.00 <br />
			      UPS Ground Shipping Cost: $8.95 <br />
                                          Total Amount: $39.45<br />
```
*NOTE THAT I ORDERED the 16-60 (16" 60lbs) BY MISTAKE!!!* I called right after I placed the order and told them that I needed the ML16-90 (16" 90lbs) struts. As these we're the same price, they're going to swap them before they ship. (Good cust. service from Amy!)

Well... I've done this mod before in my '06 Zeppelin Z271 and the 80lb'ers we're good. I'm looking forward to the 90lb'ers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We have the lift as well, but I built mine the other way around....The base is anchored to the back of the "box", and the lift portion is to the front, or the foot of the bed. We have 80 lb struts, and they lift the bed/platform and comforter with no problem.


Same here....

IMHO, the strut is too low in the top picture to apply presser to life the bed. I'd want all the force to be at the foot of the bed rather than in the middle.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I was wondering , don't things come up and go all over when going down the road?


I have never had a problem with the bed lifting while going down the road. Mine doesn't actually lift the bed per-say, but hold the weight of the bed when it is opened.

To the OP, if you look in my photo gallery (starting here) you can see how I mounted mine. It holds the weight of the mattress and topper.
[/quote]

woops, I meant, don't things come OUT from behind the curtain?
[/quote]

The carpet and the bottom of the frame will keep things underneath. I haven't camped in it yet and when I pulled it home it was empty so I don't know for sure. I like the way it looks and the easy access.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> Actually, thanks for hi-jacking this! Been meaning to do this myself. I just ordered what I needed from Future Sales RV out of Elkhart, IN.
> 
> Here's what I ordered....
> 
> ...


Man... I installed the 90lb'er gas struts tonight. I'm SOOO happy with the 90's. My daughter was able to lift the storage with the mattress on with ease. A little too short to put it back down of course, but it went down just as easy.


----------

